# [solv]Visit from the network goes slow after installed gnome

## clouds222

Hi,

My server used to run very well. And can be connected and operated very fast through putty or web.

But after I emerged gnome, the visit though network goes very slow.

And when I run top via putty, it can't refresh. when I open the webpages though other computer, and it takes minutes to open the page.

But it's very fast to vist the internet from the server.

Here is my listening ports.

```

cdchwdvt ~ # netstat -a -n|grep -E "^(tcp)"

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 10.130.4.14:22          10.130.11.65:2748       ESTABLISHED

tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN

tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN

tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN

cdchwdvt ~ #

```

```
cdchwdvt ~ # netstat -a -n

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 10.130.4.14:22          10.130.11.65:2814       ESTABLISHED

tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN

tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN

tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN

Active UNIX domain sockets (servers and established)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node   Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     4320     /var/run/cgisock.3326

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     4650     @/var/run/hald/dbus-A00aFvmqHH

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6042     /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    208      @/org/kernel/udev/udevd

unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    4675     @/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     4392     /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     4645     @/var/run/hald/dbus-iITEIgDH0m

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     7232     /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     7231

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4812     @/var/run/hald/dbus-iITEIgDH0m

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4809

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4810     @/var/run/hald/dbus-iITEIgDH0m

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4754

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4670     @/var/run/hald/dbus-A00aFvmqHH

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4669

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4647     /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4646

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4565     /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4564

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4519     /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4518

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4396

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4395

unix  3      [ ]         DGRAM                    211

unix  3      [ ]         DGRAM                    210

Active IPX sockets

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address              Foreign Address            State

```

Can anyone help me?Last edited by clouds222 on Thu Sep 02, 2010 12:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## egberts

Most common problem is that GNOME likes to ping its own hostname (as stated by 'hostname' command).

If that hostname is NOT resolvable either through /etc/hosts or the DNS as pointed to by the /etc/resolv.conf, then one WILL experience a delay in connections.

----------

## clouds222

But it seems not related to the DNS.

I can connect to the server very fast. but after some operation, it slow down and then no responding.

especially, when I exercise a command that generates large information. like emerge some packages or nano smb.conf. Then the lines scroll very slow and then stop scroll.

I ping it from a windows client. There will be 25% ~ 75% packets lost if ping it w/ 1000 packet length, but good for length 100 packets. 

I ping the windows client from gentoo. It replies good.

I have changed the lan cable, but have no change to it. Could this be a hardware issue?

----------

## m4rl0n

Almost same here. I am using gnome-light, after ran emerge --update system, wireless internet doesn't work, it is connected to AP, but can't navigate.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.2_rc67-r2 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.33-ck1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Wireless adapter:  *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter

 

----------

## clouds222

Hey, That's not the same issue. Maybe you should check if your driver mod is probed.

My server can connect to the network and visit internet well. but the PCs beside it can connet to it with packets loss.

----------

## m4rl0n

 *clouds222 wrote:*   

> Hey, That's not the same issue. Maybe you should check if your driver mod is probed.
> 
> My server can connect to the network and visit internet well. but the PCs beside it can connet to it with packets loss.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Almost same here.

 

usb driver mod is loaded.

----------

## clouds222

I have found my problem. It's a hardware issue about early engineer sample of Intel 82567LM. I have contacted to change the new version hardware to resolve the issue.

----------

